# Dog Ejaculation



## Randomly Set (Sep 22, 2013)

Can dogs "cum" just by humping a pillow? Not sure if Jeff just has lol.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

At my friends house a few weeks ago, her entire lab was, er, dripping a LOT after being humped (not even being the humper!) by their neutered new rescue lab. And by a lot, I mean a lot. He was sent outside until he had calmed down. So maybe similar?

So glad I have a girl :lol:


----------



## RockoAndDexter (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm pretty sure mine do... Unless that crusty patch on the teddy had always been there


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Yes they can.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

It's called smegma, get used to it!


----------



## Randomly Set (Sep 22, 2013)

Smegma sounds funny 

Doesn't look like he's ejaculated, more a blob of liquid on the end of his lipstick.


----------



## Randomly Set (Sep 22, 2013)

He's now chewing a bone. Lad must be tired after 20mins of constant humping lol


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Randomly Set said:


> He's now chewing a bone. Lad must be tired after 20mins of constant humping lol


It can become a habit, so unless your comfortable with him doing it when you have company Id stop him from doing it. Humping isn't just sexual, it can be excitement or stress and can become compulsive


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Meezey said:


> It can become a habit, so unless your comfortable with him doing it when you have company Id stop him from doing it. *Humping isn't just sexual, it can be excitement *or stress and can become compulsive


Pippa humps when she gets excited... very embarrassing in the beaters' wagon...


----------



## Randomly Set (Sep 22, 2013)

Meezey said:


> It can become a habit, so unless your comfortable with him doing it when you have company Id stop him from doing it. Humping isn't just sexual, it can be excitement or stress and can become compulsive


He's not done it for a week or two. When he does its in a morning after breakfast and/or before bed at night. Never on anyone either. Only his pillow. Don't mind too much


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I wanna see what Jeff looks like now! Post a pic


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Hanwombat said:


> I wanna see what Jeff looks like now! Post a pic


:001_huh: Really?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> :001_huh: Really?


I don't mean literally now! I mean it says he is 5 months old now and I haven't seen any recent pictures of him in ages.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Hanwombat said:


> I don't mean literally now! I mean it says he is 5 months old now and I haven't seen any recent pictures of him in ages.


It'fs fjfust fa fbit fodfdf, ofn af fthfread afbout dofg fffffffffejfaculaftion, to fask for af pficture, fi yfou fsee fwhfat fI fmean? Maybe af fbit fmore fo fan efxplfanation fabout, fan ffffffffupdfate fo fhofw hef'sf flfooking, frathfer fthfan fjfust fasking for pfics


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> It'fs fjfust fa fbit fodfdf, ofn af fthfread afbout dofg fffffffffejfaculaftion, to fask for af pficture, fi yfou fsee fwhfat fI fmean? Maybe af fbit fmore fo fan efxplfanation fabout, fan ffffffffupdfate fo fhofw hef'sf flfooking, frathfer fthfan fjfust fasking for pfics


Say what now??? 

Nah dogs ejaculating don't really float my boat


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I didn't think they would, but asking for photos on a thread about dog ehem, ejaculation and you know, people could come to their own conclusions....  

Yay, f key is working for a few minutes......


----------



## Randomly Set (Sep 22, 2013)

There's some new pics in the diary thread in my link (see signature)


----------

